
Evidence SARS-CoV-2 Emerged from a Biological Laboratory in Wuhan, China - TechBro8615
https://project-evidence.github.io/
======
nanoscopic
I'm convinced based on reading through this article. Thank you for posting it.

Things I like especially about it: It is written very logically and admits
clearly to being speculation based on what information exists. The information
is referenced and considered in great detail.

It mentions the "HIV inserts" article posted on hacker news previously that
many here ripped to shreds and has been discounted as nonsense. I've seen that
one go the rounds on facebook and have had to explain to my own friends and
family that it is nonsense.

Interestingly the information suggests that the virus could have come about
spontaneously in the wild at some later point. The logic is mainly about the
proximity to the labs doing detailed work on exactly the same sort of virus.

TLDR for those who don't feel like reading through the very long article: Labs
in Wuhan were researching essentially the exact same virus type as what is
going around the globe. Virus outbreak happens to be right at the same place (
within miles ) as where the outbreak started.

